# wie bekomme Schwarzer rand links und rechts weg



## DBGTKING (11. Februar 2012)

hallo ihr netten leute.Ich habe bei 16/9 videos kein Problem sobald ich aber bestimmte 4/3 Aufnamen sehe,dann kommt das Problem erst.Pokemon Folgen sind ja fast alle 4/3.Bei welchen der 4 Staffel ist eine begrenzung und neben der noch eine schwarze liene.Ich wollte das mit meinem Programm Corppen.Doch was der macht er zerrt das bis zu der Brenzung voll.Das möchte ich aber nicht.Und Advidemux bietet nicht das was ich möchte.Ich möchte doch nur diesen blöden rand weck kriegen.Aber wenn ich das schon bereits umgewandelt habe geht das ja leider nicht mehr nachträglich.Zum Glück habe ich bereits die schon geschnittenen Folgen noch aufgehoben.Wer mir helfen kann wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Februar 2012)

Deutsch lernen / Bei Rechtschreibschwäche entsprechende Software nutzen (siehe Forenregeln)
Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten: Du streckst das 4:3-Material auf 16:9-Seitenverhältnis (->Footballschädel), oder du zoomst auf (Material am oberen und unteren Rand der 4:3-Aufnahme fehlt). Das ist nun mal so bei verschiedenen Seitenverhältnissen, die Auflösungen sind außerdem völlig verschieden - eben wegen der SV.


----------



## DBGTKING (12. Februar 2012)

eben wegen der SV.Was meinst du mit SV.Und das ist nicht die antwort die ich erwartet habe.oben und unten passt ja alles nur links und rechts nicht.Ich beschreibs gerne noch einmal es ist nicht wie die anderen Aufnamen.Das ist wie wenn man kurz vorm ende noch eine Linie machen würde.Es wird doch ein Programm gebnen womit man diesen Schwarzen zwischenraum endlich wegschneiden könnte.Es gibt doch so viele und genau das ist das Problem.Da verliere ich leider den überblick.mein Bruder meint ein gutes Programm kann auch kostenlos sein.Nun ich würde sogar dafür Geld ausgeben um das verdamte rand endlich wegzu bekommen.Nartürlich geht es hier um Programme,kein Service Center das pro Video ein paar hunter 100 Euro kosten würde.Ich hoffe ich habe mich deutlich ausgedrückt.

Und Ps: Ich bin ein Legesteniger,also bitte nimm rücksicht darauf das ich nicht so gut bin wie du okay.


----------



## Autokiller677 (12. Februar 2012)

Wenn du einen Bildschirm mit Seitenverhältnis 16:9 hast und einen Film mit 4:3 müssen diese Streifen entstehen. Das ist so als wolltest du ein Quadrat in ein nicht-quadratisches Rechteck packen. Da bleibt im Rechteck links und rechts etwas frei, und genau dasselbe passiert mit deinem Film. Du kannst natürlich den Film strecken, allerdings werden Kreise dann zu Footballs, oder zoomen, dann schneidest du aber oben und unten was ab. 

Ist im Grunde dasselbe Problem wie mit 16:9 Filmen auf alten 4:3 Fernsehgeräten, nur dass die Streifen da halt unten sind.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Februar 2012)

1.Absätze zu nutzen hat nichts mit Legasthenie zu tun.
2.Es gibt Rechtschreibhilfen für Browser, z.B. beim Firefox:
Rechtschreibprüfung nutzen | Anleitung | Firefox-Hilfe

Zu deinem "Problem": Wenn die Linien auch auftreten wenn du das Video auf einem 4:3 Bildschirm abspielst dann hilft die von nfsgame beschriebene Zoomfunktion der gängigen Player. 
Wenn nicht ist es überhaupt kein Problem, dann ist das Video halt einfach in 4:3 und aus. Wo sollen denn die Infos für die Darstellung weiter aussen plötzlich her kommen?


----------



## DBGTKING (12. Februar 2012)

hmm,die anderen die diese video bearbeitet haben,haben es doch auch hinbekommen.Nun liegt es am player.Denn es ist nur beim Vlc player so,beim windows media player und classic ist das mit dem rand ausen nämlich nicht,ist echt merkwürdig oder? Und ja eben darum sind es ja zwei mal schwarze streifen,am besten ich zeigs nächste woche mit einem bild was ich meine,denn dann könnt ihr erst dann verstehen was ich meine.So wird es warscheinlich am ende zu keinem ergebnis führen bzw kommen.


----------



## DBGTKING (18. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so ich hoffe man erkännt da das problem oder?


----------



## nfsgame (18. Februar 2012)

Jep und jeder, der hier geantwortet hat, meinte genau DAS.


----------



## NuTSkuL (19. Februar 2012)

also ich verstehe echt nicht mehr wo da jetzt das problem liegt.
es gibt die möglichkeit oben und unten ränder wegzuschneiden, aber wie soll an die seiten n bild kommen könne, außer durch zoom oder strech? wobei letzteres abolut sinnfrei ist

edit: oder meint er den "weniger schwarzen" raum zwischen farbigen video und schwarzen balken? wenn ja, dann schau mal nach DVDFab...ich hoffe, das steht hier nicht aufn index. wenn nicht bitte ich um entschuldigung und um löschung des (teil-)beitrages


----------



## DBGTKING (19. Februar 2012)

hmm habe ich versucht zu schauen,kenne mich leider nicht aus,welches programm hast du denn damit gemeint?


----------



## NuTSkuL (19. Februar 2012)

ich hab mich jetzt auf den video converter bezogen.
ums dir mal zu zeigen: so zieht das dann aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hoffe, das ist das, was du meintest


----------



## NuTSkuL (19. Februar 2012)

ich hab mich jetzt auf den video converter bezogen.
ums dir mal zu zeigen: so zieht das dann aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hoffe, das ist das, was du meintest
link:Converter
da gibts anscheinend auch ne testversion als download

edit: sry für doppelost. keine ahnung warum das jetzt so gekommen ist


----------



## DBGTKING (25. Februar 2012)

kein problem macht ja nichts


----------

